# opinions please....



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

What is your opinions on:
-best custom string and cables? 
-best wrist slings? 

also what color strings/wrist slings do you think would best go with my HHA sight? Im thinking flo. green. thanks!!!!!


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

For string and cables, I like Winner's Choice. I am not going to say they are the best, but I don't know of anything better. 

For bow strings, I use a Paradox sling. It is cheap (around $7) but it gets the job done, and you can get them in a lot of colors. Flo. Green and black sounds like it would go well.


----------



## Jonny Boy (Mar 7, 2010)

strings/ cables = winners choice....not best price but love their strings!

wrist slings= bocomo fat slings!

Love these two products!


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

I have a few BoCoMo slings, they seem pretty nice. The strings on my Athens are Americas Best, and I like them. They didnt seem to stretch too much and are holding up well.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

The sets of WC that I've had have worn very fast and they stretched a bit and took a while to settle. 

I would look into vaportrail. Very good customer servise and very easy to deal with it.

I don't use a wrist sling, so I can't comment on that


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Scorpion strings all they way!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I think one of the best custom bowstrings is Wicked 1 Bowstrings, they are pre-stretched to 350#, come in a huge variety of colors of string and serving, all end loops are served, he uses Brownell string materials and each string comes with a 1 year warranty no questions asked, absolutely no peep rotation and no stretch or creep, a string and cable set is $66 to your mailbox first class priority mail and like I said they come with a 1 year warranty. I think flo green and black would look awesome, hense why I have flo green and black strings on my bow, you should also get the green dampers for your bow once you get the new string. If you have any more questions regarding the strings or anything PM me.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

i have used winners choice, americas best, rock solid, h&m and a few others on various bows the only ones i did not like were the rock solids as they took quite a while to get shot in but once they were they were great strings i personally dont think there is a bad string maker out there its just all preference 


as for slings i use ridge runners slings great slings and great price


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Oh, and you know how BowTech claims they make great strings, and you can even buy some Octane strings aftermarket? Well, they are not lying. They make VERY good strings that don't seem to stretch at all. I am using the stock string and cables on my new Sentinel, and they took NOTHING to get set in. If you order some, I bet they would be pretty affordable. Just saying.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I was more than pleased with the set of strings on my diamond


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

N7709K said:


> I was more than pleased with the set of strings on my diamond


Agreed! Unfortunately I cut it installing the peep on my Iceman, replaced with one from vapor trail and cant say enough good things about the company service and product!

as for the sling I have never used one but like the custom ones ya see guys making out of paracord here!


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Bowtech strings on my diamond are great too. but Wicked 1 is were its at. same as listed above for me. way better than the stock zebras that came on my genesis.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> I think one of the best custom bowstrings is Wicked 1 Bowstrings, they are pre-stretched to 350#, come in a huge variety of colors of string and serving, all end loops are served, he uses Brownell string materials and each string comes with a 1 year warranty no questions asked, absolutely no peep rotation and no stretch or creep, a string and cable set is $66 to your mailbox first class priority mail and like I said they come with a 1 year warranty. I think flo green and black would look awesome, hense why I have flo green and black strings on my bow, you should also get the green dampers for your bow once you get the new string. If you have any more questions regarding the strings or anything PM me.


I think ill look into that...thanks!!!


----------



## MEATHUNTER3 (Apr 3, 2010)

Prostrings


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

ttt....any word on Vapor Trail?


----------



## MEATHUNTER3 (Apr 3, 2010)

prostring is the best but.....

vapor trail makes a great string but is a little high priced

the only string my proshop sells


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I've more than happy with the two sets of vaportrails that I bought. 

I got them with halo instead of regular serving and so far it holds up better.

I would give them a call and talk to them if you need more info.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

I think i might get bucknasty's


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

all great opinions. Im looking for a new set and would probably go Vaportrail because of their selection and turn around time


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Wicked 1 strings have very awesome service that's second to none and he makes a WICKED string, and of course they have a 1 year warranty absolutely no questions asked.


----------

